# Freshly shed



## Planky (Mar 7, 2016)

Let's see some fresh sheds 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpo (Mar 7, 2016)

Whoa, whatever snake that is it is a beauty!


----------



## Planky (Mar 7, 2016)

Have a guess


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 7, 2016)

Tiger?


----------



## Herpo (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah, I'd definitely guess it's an elapid. I'll go with pinefamily and say tiger.


----------



## Planky (Mar 7, 2016)

Yep eastern tiger (blue phase)


----------



## Herpo (Mar 7, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 7, 2016)

Planky said:


> Yep eastern tiger (blue phase)


That's why I was hesitant.


----------



## Striker94 (May 10, 2016)

My stimsons had its first shed today since ive ownd it its just over a year old does anyone know how often these guys shed at that age


----------



## andynic07 (May 11, 2016)

Nice tiger mate! This is mine. Not as nice but I like him.

- - - Updated - - -

Can I ask who you got this snake from [MENTION=33537]Planky[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Planky (May 12, 2016)

A good mate bred him, unfortunately he no longer keeps reptiles. If I ever spot a blue female I'll snap it up


----------



## andynic07 (May 12, 2016)

[MENTION=42382]Herpsrus[/MENTION]


----------

